# ТОП-10 медицинских достижений за последний год (Израиль)



## Доктор Ступин (30 Ноя 2020)

ТОП-10 ИЗРАИЛЬСКИХ МЕДИЦИНСКИХ ДОСТИЖЕНИЙ ЗА ПОСЛЕДНИЙ ГОД
Противозачаточные Hervana.
Новое противозачаточное средство выпускается в виде негормональных вагинальных свечей . В отличии от гормональных препаратов, Hervana  не имеет такого большого количества побочных эффектов и препятствует проникновению в организм половых инфекций.
Технология Vecoy
Израильская компания Vecoy создаёт «ловушки» для вирусов. Нано-ловушки Vecoy не позволят вирусу попасть в человеческую клетку и причинить вред – они  захватывают и уничтожают вирусы прежде, чем те могут инфицировать клетки организма. Компания полагает надежды, что новая тактика сможет нейтрализовать угрозы от вирусов Эбола, гепатита и ВИЧ.
Имплант Agili-C
Исследователи компании CartiHeal предложили эффективный метод лечения повреждений гиалинового хряща – имплантат для регенерации Agili-C – может за шесть месяцев восстановить поврежденный артрозом коленный хрящ. Имплантат представляет собой своеобразные «строительные леса», по которым стволовые клетки могут подняться вверх из костного мозга, и начать формировать сосуды и регенерировать ткани.
Капсула Oramed
Израильские исследователи разработали препарат для лечения диабета второго типа. Лекарство представляет собой препарат инсулина, который можно принимать в виде таблеток до еды для контроля уровня сахара в крови.
Имплантат TOPS
Израильская компания Premia Spine разработала систему Premia Spine’s TOPS, которая представляет собой инновационный спинальный имплантат, воссоздающий естественные движения позвоночника, давая пациентам не только более широкий диапазон движений, но и мощный потенциал для более эффективного и быстрого восстановления.
OrCam: Google Glass для незрячих
Израильский стартап OrCam создал аналог Google Glass, рассчитанный на незрячих и слабозрячих людей. Благодаря этим очкам люди с ограниченными возможностями смогут радикально повысить качество своей жизни.
Маска от апноэ
Специалисты компания Discover Medical разработали новый вид маски для людей страдающих апноэ во время сна. Преимуществом этой маски является ее удобство и отсутствие нагрузки на сердце.
Аппарат для диагностики заболеваний молочных желёз
Израильские ученые компании Real Imaging под руководством Арноном Боазом разработали аппарат, благодаря которому, на ранних стадиях, станет возможно выявить рак груди. Он работает без радиационного излучения и без контакта с молочной железой. Аппарат показывает объективную картину, анализируя ткань груди при помощи инфракрасных сигналов и 3D.
Новые лекарства от склероза
Компания Mapi Pharma разработала принципиально новые лекарственные препараты пролонгированного действия для лечения симптомов рассеянного склероза и боли. Они должны поступить на рынок примерно через 3 года. В процессе разработки у компании препарат пролонгированного действия для лечения шизофрении.
Источник:


----------



## Александра1981 (1 Дек 2020)

Всё-таки евреи-умнейшая нация!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Дек 2020)

Тут, скорее, мировое достижение.
Там и российское участие есть.


----------



## FlyLady (1 Дек 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Имплантат TOPS
> Израильская компания Premia Spine разработала систему Premia Spine’s TOPS, которая представляет собой инновационный спинальный имплантат, воссоздающий естественные движения позвоночника, давая пациентам не только более широкий диапазон движений, но и мощный потенциал для более эффективного и быстрого восстановления



Внедрить  в задний опорный комплекс такое объемное инородное тело кажется какой-то сомнительной идеей...
На рисунках и макетах выглядит  довольно красиво, но там нет нервов, спаек и т.д. и т.п.
Интересно, а  есть отзывы (исследования)  об опыте использования, доступные пациентам? 

Ссылки, которые нашлись,  начинаются с 2011, 2014г, может, какой-то другой еще разработали..
Еще пишут, что на разработку протеза ушло более 10 лет, начиная с 2003г.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Дек 2020)

@FlyLady, согласен, красиво. Меня больше интересует показания к его установке, боюсь будут значительные ограничения.


----------

